# Small batch - oak "port" barrel ageing



## nvs-brews (5/9/14)

A few months back i got a 5L port barrel,
I initially did a barley wine and left that in the barrel about 7 months, i also left a bit of port in the barrel. To much port flavour is coming through.
Kegged it up about 3 weeks ago, not really enjoying it atm.. hopefully the port mellows, but will see.
On Wed i refilled the barrel with a coconut porter, making sure all the port was out of the barrel.

Now i have tried to find some info regarding optimum ageing time.
For a barrel of my size, ive read that most of the ageing would probably be achieved in 5-6 weeks..

Anyone else done small batch barrel ageing?


----------



## sp0rk (5/9/14)

The problem you'll have with small barrels is that you have a huge surface area to liquid contact, so you'll need much less time in the barrel (but with that short time you may not pull out the desirable vanillins)
I recently purchased a couple of kilos of heavily toasted oak mini staves for oaking a few different beers, I'll be putting 4L of Baltic Porter into one of these http://bit.ly/1pQkn1H style drinks dispensers and serving it like a real ale after a couple of weeks
Very interested to see how it goes


----------



## danestead (5/9/14)

If you watch the latest episode on the Chop and Brew website, they did barrel aging in an ex whiskey barrel. It may give you a better idea on aging times.


----------



## nvs-brews (5/9/14)

sp0rk said:


> The problem you'll have with small barrels is that you have a huge surface area to liquid contact, so you'll need much less time in the barrel (but with that short time you may not pull out the desirable vanillins)
> I recently purchased a couple of kilos of heavily toasted oak mini staves for oaking a few different beers, I'll be putting 4L of Baltic Porter into one of these http://bit.ly/1pQkn1H style drinks dispensers and serving it like a real ale after a couple of weeks
> Very interested to see how it goes


hummm interesting..
ive got 1 of those glass jar/barrel thingys as well..
so you drink it straing out of there?
Do you prime to carbonate?

Ive added oak chips post fermantaion to cider with some good results..

I recall seeing something online a while back that gave you a time comparison for oak ageing (chips/blocks/barrels) now i cant find the bugger!


----------



## sp0rk (5/9/14)

I won't be priming it and just serving from the container


----------



## nvs-brews (5/9/14)

So drinking it still?

interesting.. may have to think about something like this.. its just a subtle 5% guy, so would like to do something alot more potant to do something still

i split this batch 3 ways... interesting to see how it goes... some in the barrel, some in keg starting to carbonate and some i put a real late (post fermentation) addition of mint..

be good to do a side by side of them all....


----------



## sp0rk (5/9/14)

It shouldn't really be still, there will be carbonation gained from fermentation
I'll check if the lid for my drink dispenser has a seal, if it does I may add a little sugar to carb, will do the calculations this afternoon when I get home


----------



## sp0rk (5/9/14)

Well, that's not going to work
The lid doesn't have a seal and it's got a flip up pourer, which would keep popping once it starts to carb
I could possibly put it in my spare demijohn and cut the mini stave in half to be able to fit it in, I guess


----------



## nvs-brews (5/9/14)

hahaha worth a try..

i wonder how they would go post cabination... instead of a jug, just 1 of those on the table.. could hop it as well.. most likely it will do like u said n leak


----------



## Grott (6/9/14)

I have a 9 litre oak port barrel and in July last year after consuming what port was left, I rinsed it with star san (so as to reduce the port influence) and put in a Milk stout that had fermented for 2 weeks (completed). I left it in the barrel for 7 days and then bottled. Like I do with most milk stouts I've left it to mature in the bottle. It is now a really delicious drop with the port mellowed to enhance the sweetness of the milk stout. There is definitely an oak influence now and worth doing again.
Cheers


----------

